# Let me try to rephrase my question about rehomed Havanese.



## Aimee (Dec 29, 2019)

:help: Let me try to rephrase this: If a breeder has an older puppy that they got back or even a younger dog (a female) that they decided not to breed, is there a *place* where they would post that they have such Havanese for sale? I hate to keep pestering the breeders closest to me asking if they have any. Thanks for any suggestions you may give me! :thumb:


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

I would keep an eye on their webpage and/or facebook page. Though letting them know you're interested in an older puppy/dog is always a good idea so that they are aware


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Aimee said:


> :help: Let me try to rephrase this: If a breeder has an older puppy that they got back or even a younger dog (a female) that they decided not to breed, is there a *place* where they would post that they have such Havanese for sale? I hate to keep pestering the breeders closest to me asking if they have any. Thanks for any suggestions you may give me! :thumb:


Sometimes they will mention it on their web page. But even more than with little puppies, they are usually VERY careful about how and where they place these dogs as they may need a bit more help adjusting to a new home as an older puppy/young adult than a brand new baby puppy would. There are also less of them around than there are baby puppies. So, no, you wouldn't normally see "ads" for them anywhere. Most often, they are placed by word of mouth.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

I agree 100% with Karen's comments. Everything she said was my experience in getting an older puppy. My Hav was rehomed to me at 10 months. It was word of mouth that I found him. He is almost 3 now.
My previous Bichon Frise was shown as a puppy by the breeder and I got him at 9 months. I found out about him from another breeder. He died at 15.
Both breeders were very selective about where the dogs went. Both dogs had a longer adjustment period than a puppy would have. Both turned out to be wonderful pets for me.


----------

